# Hi all from Drew.s



## drew.s (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi 
First post here, great forum, hope you like, picked her up on Saturday.

















Regards
Drew.s


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi & welcome to the forum.. like the wheel's [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Nice  Is it Olive, or maybe Dolomite, can't really tell?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi and welcome 

nice looking TT you have there

Now you have it don't forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:

Mark


----------



## Burnie (May 29, 2008)

Looks good :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum ,good luck cleaning those wheels my MkI had them :wink:


----------



## drew.s (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome.
It's an April 2004 Dolomite Grey V6 and yes the wheels look like a pain to clean but I love it.
I Joined the TT owners club today.
Hope to be at Rockingham with it.
Look forward to putting faces to names.
Regards
Drew.s


----------

